# First grooming - not what I expected



## heavenlyhavana (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm really bummed....I took my 8 month old for her first cut. We are going camping and I wanted a teddy bear cut around the body. I specifically requested to just trim around the face so that the hair is not falling in to her eyes. My adorable little havanese looks straight up like a maltese now. She looks nothing like a havanese or the puppy I dropped off. She cut her way too short and I'm so sad. The only thing she got right were the paws as I specified I didn't want poodle paws with my puppy's nails showing. 

How long does a havanese's fur grow every month? Is it like humans at about a half inch per month? Can you share with me any of your too short horror stories and how long before your puppy got that cute havanese look back again? 

I went to a private groomer who came highly recommended and had good yelp reviews. I am really not happy with the look at all. I don't know where I went wrong.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't tell you how many HUNDREDS of stories there are on the forum about bad hair cuts. ...And your pup can't REALLY look like a Maltese, because THEY have long coats TOO! LOL! I don't think they grow half an inch a month... at least the only one of mine in a puppy cut doesn't grow that fast. She gets trimmed up about every 8-10 weeks. OTOH, hair DOES grow, no matter how long it takes. She'll be cute again before you know it, and you'll know what to tell a groomer NOT to do in the future. 
Personally. I NEVER leave my dog with a groomer. I stay with them, both to supervise, and to make sure my dog is not stressed by the procedure. So I don't end up with any surprises.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I had Link's bang trimmed but changed my mind since. I am still trying to grow it out so I can pull it into a topknot. I'd say it took about 4-5 months to grow less than 2 inches. I think their head hair grows slower tho.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We have all had the experience of not liking our dog's haircut. I have found it is better never to assume anything when it comes to groomers and to be very specific about every aspect of the cut and look you want. Bringing pictures with you may help too. I remember going to a new grooming shop with my last dog, which was a Bichon. When I picked her up I was shocked to see that they had cut off at least half of the hair on her long, flowing tail. I never thought in a million years that I would have to specify not to touch the tail on a breed that has that type of tail. Lesson learned! I think some groomers are like some human hairdressers. They do what they want with the cut even though you have told them otherwise!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I think a picture is worth more than a thousand words. Search this site or the web for the look you want. Take a screen shot and print it out for each grooming visit.

I'm not sure, but I believe that in order to achieve a longer, fuller puppy cut, scissors are the tool to use. Scissor cuts take longer and therefore should cost more. I imagine you were quoted a fixed price. That means that the faster the cut (can you say electric clippers?), the greater the profit margin. Once a clipper cuts too short in just one obvious spot, the groomer must "even it out", which is why I suspect the look you get is not what you expressly ordered. 

I have never had either of my Havanese "professionally" groomed for all the reasons listed in this thread. The ONE time the VET had to use clippers on Tux's belly, they gouged his penis. He is now TERRIFIED of not only the vet's office, but being held by anyone other than Mom and Dad. One bad experience and your dog could be fearful for a long time after. That reason alone is enough for me to do the job myself with scissors and a calm demeanor.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

November 2016









March 2017


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. That's one of the worst I've seen.  The good news is that hair DOES grow. He'll be your fluffy puppy again before too long :hug:


----------

